# Dates for upcoming Advanced Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>For those of you currently in the Advanced Course, these are the dates of our dives. If you are not currently enrolled in the course, there is still time to enroll. 

<SPAN class=postbody>Saturday February 9, 2008 - Oriskany Dive: Meet at the shop at 7:15am. Cost of the trip is $145. 

Sunday February 10, 2008 - Spearfishing Trip: Meet at the shop at 7:15am. Cost of the trip is $85.00 

Friday February 15, 2008 - Night/Nav: Meet at the shop at 5:00pm. We will dive either Navarre or Pensacola Beach. Each person needs to have their own light. 

If we get weathered out for any dive, then we will reschedule. 

Rich


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Rich...is the time on 2/15 5AM? Or should it be 5PM? Just looking at it being Night/Nav, and are we using that date to reschedule the 2/07 dive from the Master Course? Just let me know. See you Thursday morning!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, 2/7 is the FWC meeting in Panama City. I fixed that typo. It should now read 5:00pm.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Back amoung the living again! Been a hella weekend! Probably gonna be in the "Need Job" Section, soon!:banghead(maybe we should add that area to the Forum, Chris!) Anyway, definately see y'all Thursday am...off work so I'm PC bound!


----------

